# Cop shows up while moving from squat



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 7, 2021)

So here I am moving out of a squat after having ongoing problems with utilities. I'm wheeling out my fridge on a dolly when I run into a cop I the driveway. 
He immediately asks,". Does the owner know your doing this I need owner phone num er to call him and make sure he knows your doing this" my response, "Sure hold on officer" I ran in the house grabbed lease agreement showed it to him....

I was scared, the squating master had come over the night before and said my lease agreement looked suspect and recommended next time I print a better 1 offline. Some chick came over the night before and spilled her drink on the signatures of lease agreement smearing them.

I was wheeling an appliance out the front door(it was actually mine though) when cop approached me. And asked what I was doing But.... Producing the lease agreement shut him up he asked a couple questions about the logistics of lease then left. I load up my shit in the uhaul and took off.
I fucked up by using a fake name on utilities when I called and got them hooked up. Let that be a lesson. Hook utilities up in your own name


----------



## coyote mogollon (Jan 29, 2022)

Pdxportlanddude said:


> So here I am moving out of a squat after having ongoing problems with utilities. I'm wheeling out my fridge on a dolly when I run into a cop I the driveway.
> He immediately asks,". Does the owner know your doing this I need owner phone num er to call him and make sure he knows your doing this" my response, "Sure hold on officer" I ran in the house grabbed lease agreement showed it to him....
> 
> I was scared, the squating master had come over the night before and said my lease agreement looked suspect and recommended next time I print a better 1 offline. Some chick came over the night before and spilled her drink on the signatures of lease agreement smearing them.
> ...


Ya plus utilities in yr own name, plus mail, means a legit ID WITH SQUATS ADDY. Even the most hard nosed cop ain’t gonna fuck with that


----------

